# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Υβρίδια καναρινιών με καλές φωνές

## skouilis

Καλησπέρα!

Θα ήθελα την γνώμη των ειδικών σχετικά με τα υβρίδια καναρινιών.

Το φθινόπωρο απέκτησα ένα καρδερινοκάναρο που αν και είναι νεαρό, κελαηδεί σχεδόν σαν καρδερίνα (δεν έχει ακούσει ποτέ καναρίνι). Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος διότι μπορώ να ακούω το αγαπημένο μου κελάιδισμα συνεχώς (δεν σταματάει ποτέ), αλλά πάνω από όλα χωρίς να χρειάζεται να φυλακίσω κάποιο άγριο πουλί.

Αν και θα το ήθελα πολύ δεν έχω χρόνο ασχοληθώ με αναπαραγωγές κτλ. Το μόνο που με «παίρνει» να κάνω προς το παρόν είναι να έχω 2 έως 3 πουλιά ώστε να μπορώ να τα απολαμβάνω στον κήπο μου τα Σαββατοκύριακα!  

Το ερώτημα είναι εάν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο υβρίδιο (εκτός από καρδερινοκάναρο), που να έχει καλό κελάιδισμα? Λέγοντας καλό κελάιδισμα ….μου αρέσουν πολύ οι φωνές από αγριοπούλια με κορυφαίο αυτό του αηδονιού.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vag21

τα 3 υβριδια με τις περισσοτερες φωνητικες ικανοτητες ειναι,καρδερινοκαναρο,καρδ  ερινοφλωρο και καρδερινοφανετο.
για πολλους το κορυφαιο ειναι το καρδερινοφανετο.
για μενα ειναι ολα θεμα εκπαιδευσης.
ισως τα δυο που δεν εχουν μεσα τους καναρι,να ειναι πιο δυσκολο να χασουν τις αγριοφωνες τους.
γνωμη μου οτι το αηδονι ισως καλυτερα να στο βγαλει το καρδερινοκαναρο,μιας και υπαρχουν αηδονοφωνα καναρινια.

   δες και αυτο τα θεματακι

*Υβρίδιο φανέτο x καρδερίνα*

----------


## οδυσσέας

υπαρχει καποιος λογος που θες να ειναι υβριδιο? αν ειναι καναρινι με φωνες απο αγριοπουλια?

----------


## skouilis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές και το video! Πολύ super….

Που θα μπορούσα να βρω κερδερινοφανέτο ή καρδερινόφλωρο?

Σχετικά με τις φωνές αηδονιού εννοείς ότι μπορώ να εκπαιδεύσω το καρδερινοκάναρο που έχω, ή  ότι απαιτείται αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας Χ ειδικό είδος καναρινιού?

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## skouilis

> υπαρχει καποιος λογος που θες να ειναι υβριδιο? αν ειναι καναρινι με φωνες απο αγριοπουλια?


Από τις πολύ λίγες γνώσεις που έχω (παλιά είχα καναρίνια άλλα και υβρίδια), θεωρώ ότι τα υβρίδια [1] έχουν περισσότερο δυνατές φωνές, [2] κελαηδούν περισσότερο και [3] είναι πολύ πιο ανθεκτικά σαν πουλιά. Επίσης, συνυπολογίζω το γεγονός ότι οι φωνές των καναρινιών (αυτών που ξέρω εγώ φυσικά), μου φαίνονται λίγο βαρετές σε σχέση με αυτές των υβριδίων ή άγριων πουλιών.

Με δεδομένο ότι δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για εκπαίδευση κτλ, «παίζουν» καναρίνια με φωνές από αγριοπούλια?

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## vag21

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές και το video! Πολύ super….
> 
> Που θα μπορούσα να βρω κερδερινοφανέτο ή καρδερινόφλωρο?
> 
> Σχετικά με τις φωνές αηδονιού εννοείς ότι μπορώ να εκπαιδεύσω το καρδερινοκάναρο που έχω, ή  ότι απαιτείται αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας Χ ειδικό είδος καναρινιού?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.


τετοια υβριδια θα βρεις απο εκτροφεις χομπιστες,πολυ δυσκολα να τα βρεις σε πετ σοπ.να ξερεις ομως οτι θα τα χρυσοπληρωσεις.
 χωρις να περνω ορκο,καποιες φωνες του αηδονιου πιστευω μπορει να τις αποδωσει καλα το καναρι,για αυτο και υπαρχουν και τα καναρινια ορφεας,ειναι στο πρωτο βιντεο που εχει βαλει ο κωστας.
οπως ξαναειπα ειναι ολα θεμα εκπαιδευσης.

----------


## korn

Τι ράτσα είναι το 21 Οδυσσέα, πες να μαθαίνουμε και οι άσχετοι 

Τέλειες φωνές ακουστικά φυσικά !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χρήστο είναι καναρίνι που έχει ακούσει μόνο φωνές από αγριοπούλια. για κάποιον που θέλει μόνο να ακούει ένα πουλί να κελαιδαει είναι μια ακόμα επιλογή. Είναι καναρίνια μαλινουα νομίζω, οι Βούλγαροι το ονομάζουν ορφεα σαν ράτσα, αλλά πουλί που δεν μεταδίδει της φωνές που λέει στα μικρά του μόνο ράτσα δεν είναι αλλά απατεωνιά.

----------


## skouilis

Όντως ειδικά αυτό στο κλουβί 21 κάνει αρκετά καλή προσπάθεια να μιμηθεί το αηδόνι! 

Ερώτηση άσχετου!!: 
Δηλαδή αν πάρω ένα μικρό καρδερινοκάναρο, ή ένα καρδερινοκάναρο μετά την πτερόροια και το βάλω να ακούει αποκλειστικά και μόνο αηδόνι, υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρει στοιχεία από την φωνή του ή ακόμα καλύτερα να κελαηδεί σαν αηδόνι?

----------


## vag21

ελαχιστα πραγματα.

----------


## Barculli

Ένα προς ένα μονάχα τα Μοσαμβικοκαναρα μπορούνε να κελσιδανε σαν Αϊδονι...ομος οπος έγραψε κιε ο φίλος πιο πανό στο ποστ...ινε θέμα δασκαλεματος,πρέπει απο μικρό να μίν ακούει αλες φονες...το Μοσαμβικοκαναρο εχι κιε τιν χρια τις φονις που μνιαζι περισσότερο τιν αιδονιςια φονι απο κάθε άλλο ιβριδιο.

----------

